# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Superbowl

## iron minded

Who will win the super bowl next year???!!

----------


## PT

cant tell until after free agency and the draft

----------


## stack_it

Are you talking about next year as in 2010 or next season?

----------


## iron minded

this season

----------


## PT

i say a wild card like green bay takes it. there peaking at the right time and have finally got there defense going. i gurentee that neither the colts or saints will win it because histroy as shown that the favorite during the season rarely wins it

----------


## iron minded

well how about the Titans they have came back recently, Have to say New Orleans look strong though.

----------


## Monster87

Minnesota is my pick.

----------


## AstheticKing

nah, dolphins lol jk, colts

----------


## PC650

vikings!!!!

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Miami Dolphins

----------


## jbran23

I think the Vikings are the best over all team IMO but the team that has kinda snuck up on everyone and is playing really well right now is the Chargers. I guess they would be my #2 pick.

----------


## jbran23

Alright, after watching the game last night I am changing my pick. lol. Favre looks like he is hitting the same wall he hit last year with the Jets towards the end of the year. Shoulder injury my ass. Peterson isnt even running the ball well the last 3 weeks or so. He looks tired. My pick is now the Chargers at #1! haha

----------


## Monster87

Yea I'm changing my pick too lol. But if the chargers win I'm gonna throw up.

----------


## 420daytona

minnesota!

----------


## urbanbody

> Yea I'm changing my pick too lol. But if the chargers win I'm gonna throw up.


Why you a raider fan??? SuperChargers son

----------


## Monster87

Broncos baby!!! Chargers=overrated!

----------


## T_Dubp

Chargers are def on a roll, and call me crazy but I wouldn't rule out the Pats..

----------


## Monster87

cleveland!

----------


## fummins

Colts or Chargers

----------


## PT

greenbay vs chargers

----------


## T_Dubp

> Chargers are def on a roll, and call me crazy but *I wouldn't rule out the Pats*..


^^ There goes that pick

----------

